# Carrier Ac Vs. Dometic? What Are The Differences?



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

I see a lot of discussion about them, what are the differences? Mine is a Carrier, and I cannot find any btu ratings on it, but most people keeping referring to them with 15,000 and the Dometic 13,500. Is that true and is that the main difference? Any other requirement differences when running a generator between the two?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Most of the Carriers are 13,500 btu's and are in TT. When you get into the bigger TT and 5rs they have the 15,000 btu's as they have more square feet to cool. OB changed from the Carriers to Dometic in 08. The main differences would be Amp's needed to run them. James


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks....This place is just a wealth of information! Can't wait to run into you all out there!
Cheers!


----------



## 4wheelerfun (Feb 20, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Most of the Carriers are 13,500 btu's and are in TT. When you get into the bigger TT and 5rs they have the 15,000 btu's as they have more square feet to cool. OB changed from the Carriers to Dometic in 08. The main differences would be Amp's needed to run them. James


What is the amp draw of each unit?I here that some acs will run on 2k honda generators and we have not bought new trailer yet.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Just to throw a loop in here - our 15K runs fine on our Honda eU2000i - it isn't a Carrier or a Dometic - it's a Coleman.

Sluggo


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Our 13.5 Dometic runs on the Eu2000 at sea level. Just can't run anything else like fridge on electric or lots of 12 volt accessories, which is OK by me, we run the AC maybe 5-10 times a year.

Ron W.


----------

